# A question from harrysin



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Can anyone suggest how to rout a pattern like this on a box lid, or if not, is anyone interested in learning how to?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

LOL, is that a trick question  


I would like to see your flip over template ...and your pictures pls... 

I should note that I formated a spot in my head to store yours and Tom's templates ,so to say I need INPUT 


Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's not a trick question Bj and there is no flip over template, it's much easier than that and there is no way that one can lose fingers in the process. Before divulging Tom's very clever method, let's first see if anyone else would like to try.
Whilst I'm waiting it wouldn't surprise me if you Bj were to come up with the answer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry ,,, I just recalled that I have seen this lid/box b/4


http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/introductions/4207-hello-down-under-tassie-oak-box.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/3944-hello-down-under-3.html
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/introductions/4194-hello-down-under-harry-box.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/4100-visit-master-himself.html

Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You are quite right Bj, the one shown today is the box with mitred corners and there is a shot of another one with box joints. You sure have a good memory and the fact that you saw the shots some time ago means that you have had heaps of time to figure out how to rout that pattern. I wonder if there is anyone else interested in seeing how it's done.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

Why tease us by asking if anyone is interested? Post the thing.... of course there is interest  

And yes.... we are still friends


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

It 'could' be done using just a fence guide & a plunge router...

... but, somehow, I think you are going to say "by using a template!"


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Harry, Doyle here.
sure I would like to know!
At this time there is no way I can try it. I have the kitchen doors on my mo-chines drying after painting. Waiting to install the glass --- a honey do...
Take care Doyle


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Harrysin

Knowing both Toms and your pension for use of templates, :sold: I would hazard a guess that you made up two templates as per pics below. Using your plunge router frame, you would simply route each profile twice, on each edge of the project piece by flipping the template to the other side. The end result, is your box lid pattern.


  Ric


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> It's not a trick question Bj and there is no flip over template, it's much easier than that and there is no way that one can lose fingers in the process. Before divulging Tom's very clever method, let's first see if anyone else would like to try.
> Whilst I'm waiting it wouldn't surprise me if you Bj were to come up with the answer.


Did I hear someone say ski's?????????


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

labric said:


> Harrysin
> 
> Knowing both Toms and your pension for use of templates, :sold: I would hazard a guess that you made up two templates as per pics below. Using your plunge router frame, you would simply route each profile twice, on each edge of the project piece by flipping the template to the other side. The end result, is your box lid pattern.
> 
> ...


labric,

If you're going to do that, why not just use ONE of them and turn it 90* when you want it the other direction?


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Joe

If the box lid was square, I would use one as you suggest, but Harrys box lid is rectangular, so it would require two templates of varying lengths. 


  Ric


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I think it's done with a simple rectangular template and some stop/spacer blocks and a plunge router on the skis and the guide (two diff.sizes) one that's 40mm  that's mounted in the router base...
Not to sure about the spacer or the stop blocks because the guides can do the same job... 
This one keep me from sleeping last night,,,thanks Harry LOL LOL but I think I got all the details worked out in my head...after about 2 hours or so...then it was lights out me...  


I was going to give it try today but I don't have the new base done yet to hold the lid in place..  but when I get the new base done it's going to be the 1st. one I'm going to do it just for kicks  

The one I made and see me using (in the snapshots) is for my picture frame making and I don't want to put any more holes in it...than I need to... 


Bj 





harrysin said:


> You are quite right Bj, the one shown today is the box with mitred corners and there is a shot of another one with box joints. You sure have a good memory and the fact that you saw the shots some time ago means that you have had heaps of time to figure out how to rout that pattern. I wonder if there is anyone else interested in seeing how it's done.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

labric said:


> Hey Joe
> 
> If the box lid was square, I would use one as you suggest, but Harrys box lid is rectangular, so it would require two templates of varying lengths.
> 
> ...


It looks, to me, that the routed rectangles at each end of his rectangular box top, are square, thus having equal sides. It looked like you made two sections of the same length with one being side ways instead of vertical.

I guess I'm lost, as usual...

I'm waiting to see how Harry manages to do it... a Template, for sure, is used.


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Sorry Joe & fellow woodworkers.   

I inverted the first picture in error, which I have now corrected. It should make more sense to you now. When the two templates are laid out they will cross at the upper junction to form the small square at the corner of the box lid.

I hope this clears this up and again sorry for the confusion.   


  Ric


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ric. is very close and his method would work,BUT, is anyone surprised that Bj has come up with the "correct" answer. I used inverted commas around the word correct because as you can see it is not the only method, just a simple ingenious one and is a very basic pattern compared to some that Tom has produced and hopefully we will all see them in the future. I have to go out today, but if I get back in time I shall make a lid and post it, if not today then it will be tomorrow. I'm really pleased at the interest shown, and if Tom gets the same sort of reaction I'm sure we shall all be in for some real treats in the future.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dave, whilst skis were not used, they could be and would make the routing much more pleasureable. I hope that as time goes by more and more members will experiment with the skis and I personally guarantee that they will not be disappointed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dave, I've had further thoughts on my previous post, in fact it would not be a good idea to use skis for the lid pattern or for any operation where the router can't enter from an open side because when you place the router above the work-piece and plunge it, as you remove the pressure, the router will rise slightly due to the flex of the rods. With open ended ski routing the depth is set clear of the work-piece and you guide the router by the end cheeks.
I could have simply deleted the earlier post but I think this way will give a better understanding of the subject.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst all you lazy bones have been sleeping, my wife and I have done the weekly grocery shopping, returned home, had an evening meal (it's 6.55pm) and been into my shed and routed a lid with the pattern under discussion.
Because Bj has come up with the answer to my original question, I'm sure that no-one would want me to steal his well deserved thunder by posting my effort first, so I shall wait until after he has posted his results, that will also give me time to add text to the photos.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

It will be the 1st part of next week b/4 I will have the base done that I want to use.....

POST yours now   You have the fire going don't put water on it by waiting any longer ...

You know americans we want it now, with or without the text, you can always add the text after we can see what you are talking about... 





Bj 








========


harrysin said:


> Whilst all you lazy bones have been sleeping, my wife and I have done the weekly grocery shopping, returned home, had an evening meal (it's 6.55pm) and been into my shed and routed a lid with the pattern under discussion.
> Because Bj has come up with the answer to my original question, I'm sure that no-one would want me to steal his well deserved thunder by posting my effort first, so I shall wait until after he has posted his results, that will also give me time to add text to the photos.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OK Bj, if you insist, but I didn't want to upset you by beating you to it. The lid that this template was designed for measured 9" x 4 1/2" but because the board that I have used was 5.5" wide, I decided to keep the original aspect ratio and make it 11" long. I shall decide later what sort and size box to make to fit under the lid! 


Continued on next post


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As you can see,I make lots of mistakes, the secret is to learn how to hide them or in fact turn errors into features. Do all give this a try, it really can be fun and will, I'm sure teach you additional ways to use you're router. To prove that the router table is still an essential tool, I shall demonstrate this when I get round to making a box to fit the lid.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry


THANKS for the snapshots THANKS,Thanks  

Now I'm sure many will give it a try, I for one will   

Note,,,you didn't show the bit you used on the 1st.box but I'm sure most know it was cove (box) bit...

I like the ops, adds a new look to it 

Hey Harry 
I have a question for you . see snapshot below ▼
How would you set this one up ?, just add a space block on the end ? to the same setup as yours ?
http://www.pbs.org/wws/howto/cedarbox.html

Bj 



==============



harrysin said:


> As you can see,I make lots of mistakes, the secret is to learn how to hide them or in fact turn errors into features. Do all give this a try, it really can be fun and will, I'm sure teach you additional ways to use you're router. To prove that the router table is still an essential tool, I shall demonstrate this when I get round to making a box to fit the lid.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

harrysin said:


> As you can see,I make lots of mistakes, the secret is to learn how to hide them or in fact turn errors into features. Do all give this a try, it really can be fun and will, I'm sure teach you additional ways to use you're router. To prove that the router table is still an essential tool, I shall demonstrate this when I get round to making a box to fit the lid.


Finally managed to access my son's computer so I will keep this short before I attempt to progress any further

OOps Harrry You share every thing
But you are the master at covering up your Mistakes
Tom


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very cool Mr. Harry! That is awesome. Thanks for all the photos etc. Saving some of these photos! 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the comments,Bj,for that pattern you will have to wait for Tom,he has produced some very complex ones. I only demonstrate things that I have actually done. In Tom's above post he seems a bit surprised that I showed my mistakes, I did this on purpose so that beginners (and not so beginners) who make mistakes don't get upset and think they are somehow inadequate, it would have been easy for me to have started again and shown a perfect result but I'm sure the way that I did it was best.The cutter used in the first post was as you thought Bj, a cove (box),this current one is so that I can attempt to fit inlay, one day!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

"Harry,,,,You share every thing" = not so , he didn't share how he made the template and what sizes the inserts are..and how he made them.. 

Some may have a hard time making the template(s) without some help on this one point..  the templates are the real base to making the items   your way and now mind.






template tom said:


> Finally managed to access my son's computer so I will keep this short before I attempt to progress any further
> 
> OOps Harrry You share every thing
> But you are the master at covering up your Mistakes
> Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> "Harry,,,,You share every thing" = not so , he didn't share how he made the template and what sizes the inserts are..and how he made them..
> 
> Some may have a hard time making the template(s) without some help on this one point..  the templates are the real base to making the items   your way and now mind.


Bj, it was not my intention to hold anything back, it just didn't occur to me because it's not like precision engineering, I thought that knowing the method, all those interested would choose their own lid, guide and cutter sizes and experiment. For those not mathematically inclined (like me) cut you're lid and fit it into a jig, no need to make a complex one at this early stage, my previous posts show simple methods as they also show how simple it is to make the template, also don't forget Tom's sticky under template guides and routing. Make the template opening a bit smaller than the wood so that it sits on top and if necessary add packing pieces to prevent the template from rocking. Now hold different size guides in position and if necessary pencil where the cutter will cut, this way you can make the size of the pattern to suit you're own taste. Please don't hesitate to ask further questions, that's how we learn, I don't have secrets,even from my wife!(fingers crossed)
A word of advice, if laminating templates which will be photographed, use a plain one, the speckled one I used for this project produces very large files.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks for the update :

Need one more for your snapshot #2 , to get the sq. to come out right 


Bj 




harrysin said:


> Bj, it was not my intention to hold anything back, it just didn't occur to me because it's not like precision engineering, I thought that knowing the method, all those interested would choose their own lid, guide and cutter sizes and experiment. For those not mathematically inclined (like me) cut you're lid and fit it into a jig, no need to make a complex one at this early stage, my previous posts show simple methods as they also show how simple it is to make the template, also don't forget Tom's sticky under template guides and routing. Make the template opening a bit smaller than the wood so that it sits on top and if necessary add packing pieces to prevent the template from rocking. Now hold different size guides in position and if necessary pencil where the cutter will cut, this way you can make the size of the pattern to suit you're own taste. Please don't hesitate to ask further questions, that's how we learn, I don't have secrets,even from my wife!(fingers crossed)
> A word of advice, if laminating templates which will be photographed, use a plain one, the speckled one I used for this project produces very large files.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Harry

Sorry ,, I just saw it,,,it's hard to see..   same stock...

Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It sounds like you're going to stay up all night in you're workshop Bj. I know that it can become quite exiting to get a project completed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Well I just came in from the shop,,,it's now 12:01 A.M. I was playing with the jig, coming up with a new way to hold the template 

I guess it's time to hit the sack ...watch a bit of the news on the TV then it's light out for me.. 

Bj 






harrysin said:


> It sounds like you're going to stay up all night in you're workshop Bj. I know that it can become quite exiting to get a project completed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> It 'could' be done using just a fence guide & a plunge router...
> 
> ... but, somehow, I think you are going to say "by using a template!"


You were right on both counts Joe.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

labric said:


> Harrysin
> 
> Knowing both Toms and your pension for use of templates, :sold: I would hazard a guess that you made up two templates as per pics below. Using your plunge router frame, you would simply route each profile twice, on each edge of the project piece by flipping the template to the other side. The end result, is your box lid pattern.
> 
> ...


As you now know, you're method with a little work could produce the pattern but wasn't Tom's solution simple?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Another question, which do you prefer, a project like that just presented where you are asked to attempt to solve the problem, which shows me that there is interest, or simply present the full project in the first place.
You must consider that when Tom or I present a project, it is specially set up for the forum and takes lots of time and effort, so if only a handful of people are interested, it's simply not worth the effort, however, if there is a reasonable show of interest that makes it all worth while. This surely is a good reason for all the people who follow the forum but fail to register as a member to sign in, as we keep saying, there is no charge for becoming a member, if difficulty is experienced finding ones way around, just ask.
With that I'm off to bed, it's 11.40pm.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Another question, which do you prefer, a project like that just presented where you are asked to attempt to solve the problem, which shows me that there is interest, or simply present the full project in the first place.
> You must consider that when Tom or I present a project, it is specially set up for the forum and takes lots of time and effort, so if only a handful of people are interested, it's simply not worth the effort, however, if there is a reasonable show of interest that makes it all worth while. This surely is a good reason for all the people who follow the forum but fail to register as a member to sign in, as we keep saying, there is no charge for becoming a member, if difficulty is experienced finding ones way around, just ask.
> With that I'm off to bed, it's 11.40pm.


Harry, it doesn't really matter to me which way you present it as long as you do it  I know it takes time to do these photo shoots and present these things and I appreciate your time as I think most here do. 

Others here like BJ, Niki, Old Newbie, Mike, Rusty etc. have taken the time to do photo shoots of there jigs, projects etc. as well and when I can I do also. No not all are to the same extent that yours are but many are and for the most part these projects are also presented for the forum. 

I expect there are a lot of viewers that will never tell you great job or say thanks for all your work but will look at the project and think WAY COOL but will never say or post it. So you got to know going in that there is a limited audience or at least a limited responding audience... but hopefully they do spark more interest in the process and get a few more to come out of the wood work each time. So please don't think that they just aren't worth it. If we all took that outlook no one would post anything Harry. 

So to answer your question, it doesn't matter to me either way, just please keep'em coming Harry! 

Corey


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Trial to add some pics


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi all
These are the drawings I produced for my article on making the pattern for the box
Bj
The pattern you were enquiring about was produced some15 years ago and I am sure by the time I get back home you will have worked out the procedure of producing the templates. It was a very interesting test I gave myself at the time and I also produced some other designs
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

template tom said:


> Hi all
> These are the drawings I produced for my article on making the pattern for the box
> Bj
> The pattern you were enquiring about was produced some15 years ago and I am sure by the time I get back home you will have worked out the procedure of producing the templates. It was a very interesting test I gave myself at the time and I also produced some other designs
> Tom


I thought I would submit this design which Harry and I had a great deal of discussion with some Years ago and I suppose this could also have been one of the reasons Harry was converted to the use of the guides.
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Tom

I think I got that one,, two templates flip over type both about the same only one is for the long side and one is for the short side...pop in the template and a spacer block, do one then flip it over and do the same thing..


Bj 




template tom said:


> Hi all
> These are the drawings I produced for my article on making the pattern for the box
> Bj
> The pattern you were enquiring about was produced some15 years ago and I am sure by the time I get back home you will have worked out the procedure of producing the templates. It was a very interesting test I gave myself at the time and I also produced some other designs
> Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I thought I would submit this design which Harry and I had a great deal of discussion with some Years ago and I suppose this could also have been one of the reasons Harry was converted to the use of the guides.
Tom
Attached Thumbnails
question-harrysin-image447.gif 

That really makes me realise how time has passed. If I remember correctly, I told Tom that I knew how to use the router and had been using a couple of them for many years and I think he was impressed, that is until I told him how I had made the pattern, which was by hand- making a male template from Hardboard, pinning it to the wood and going round it with what I later knew as a template guide but one that I thought for years was MY invention! The next time that I saw Tom he had drawings showing me how to make a FEMALE template that would produce a perfectly symmetrical pattern every time. Now, over the last few weeks I have shown how to make simple templates so why don't some of you make an attempt, bearing in mind it really is straight forward and the SINGLE template requires no special tools or skills.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

nicely done Harry  ...

you can almost hear hundreds of light bulbs turning on all over the world


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Tom,

I know how I would route that pattern, but after all the help and advice you've provided to me in the past it seems like I'm cheating 

It's great to see you back on the forum!! 




template tom said:


> I thought I would submit this design which Harry and I had a great deal of discussion with some Years ago and I suppose this could also have been one of the reasons Harry was converted to the use of the guides.
> Tom


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Harry, Doyle here.
That was a very good presentation. I truly like the mistakes, that places me a notch or two higher than I was before reading your post. You mention if only a handful of people are interested, it would not be worth the effort. I consider myself a part of the second half of your sentence, in that I am a reasonable show of interest as I am close to 300 lbs, I should count for more than one.So that makes it all worth while. 
You do good work, looking forward to reading more posts.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for that Doyle.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

template tom said:


> I thought I would submit this design which Harry and I had a great deal of discussion with some Years ago and I suppose this could also have been one of the reasons Harry was converted to the use of the guides.
> Tom


I have been thinking about this design that Tom posted. I know how I would have done it then re read Harry's post and that would have been how I would have done it. I am looking forward to seeing how to do this one without pinning the pattern on top and following it with a guide to make a female pattern. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Me too Corey

I would make it this way, but I'm sure it's not the way they would made it..

Template made with the sticks and a cir. cut in to 4 parts for the corners then drop it on the router table and use a trim router bit to make the template..


Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Me too Corey
> 
> I would make it this way, but I'm sure it's not the way they would made it..
> 
> ...


Bj, you're making hard work of this, I did give clues saying it was very simple and no special tools required. It's obvious that there IS interest out there so I shall put you all out of you're misery. I must confess that when Tom came up with this answer for me all those years ago, I couldn't believe it!
First, make the basic template using the method shown and is in Tom's sticky in template guides. Next, cut a strip of MDF or whatever material you're using, the width of which will determine the radius. Now cut four pieces from the strip,the same size as the width and glue one in each corner. No you won't end up with squares in the corners of the pattern. Think about it, the guide won't go into the corners, it's too big, so it will ride around the points, believe me, Tom taught me.
I forgot to mention that I have drawn black lines to show where the glue joints are beneath the "Formica", wasn't I right in saying it was simple? Over time you will all get the hang of Tom's methods and will be designing you're own templates, and that will really give you a buzz.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Pretty slick Harry, I'm starting to believe !
steveo


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As the late Al Johnson used to say "you aint seen nothing yet"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Harry

I think what got me was the Size, I was thinking big and you are talking about a small pattern  I was thinking on top of a table top and you are talking about the size of a small box lid  

But now I got it  and I can see how that would work great with the 40mm guide or the 1 1/2" Oak-Park one 

Thanks again

Bj 



harrysin said:


> Bj, you're making hard work of this, I did give clues saying it was very simple and no special tools required. It's obvious that there IS interest out there so I shall put you all out of you're misery. I must confess that when Tom came up with this answer for me all those years ago, I couldn't believe it!
> First, make the basic template using the method shown and is in Tom's sticky in template guides. Next, cut a strip of MDF or whatever material you're using, the width of which will determine the radius. Now cut four pieces from the strip,the same size as the width and glue one in each corner. No you won't end up with squares in the corners of the pattern. Think about it, the guide won't go into the corners, it's too big, so it will ride around the points, believe me, Tom taught me.
> I forgot to mention that I have drawn black lines to show where the glue joints are beneath the "Formica", wasn't I right in saying it was simple? Over time you will all get the hang of Tom's methods and will be designing you're own templates, and that will really give you a buzz.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> Bj, you're making hard work of this, I did give clues saying it was very simple and no special tools required. It's obvious that there IS interest out there so I shall put you all out of you're misery. I must confess that when Tom came up with this answer for me all those years ago, I couldn't believe it!
> First, make the basic template using the method shown and is in Tom's sticky in template guides. Next, cut a strip of MDF or whatever material you're using, the width of which will determine the radius. Now cut four pieces from the strip,the same size as the width and glue one in each corner. No you won't end up with squares in the corners of the pattern. Think about it, the guide won't go into the corners, it's too big, so it will ride around the points, believe me, Tom taught me.
> I forgot to mention that I have drawn black lines to show where the glue joints are beneath the "Formica", wasn't I right in saying it was simple? Over time you will all get the hang of Tom's methods and will be designing you're own templates, and that will really give you a buzz.


Harry,

That's a COOL method of making the guide to form those curved corners! The size of the Guide being a Key part! COOL!! Will have to remember that one!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Bj, you're making hard work of this, I did give clues saying it was very simple and no special tools required. It's obvious that there IS interest out there so I shall put you all out of you're misery. I must confess that when Tom came up with this answer for me all those years ago, I couldn't believe it!
> First, make the basic template using the method shown and is in Tom's sticky in template guides. Next, cut a strip of MDF or whatever material you're using, the width of which will determine the radius. Now cut four pieces from the strip,the same size as the width and glue one in each corner. No you won't end up with squares in the corners of the pattern. Think about it, the guide won't go into the corners, it's too big, so it will ride around the points, believe me, Tom taught me.
> I forgot to mention that I have drawn black lines to show where the glue joints are beneath the "Formica", wasn't I right in saying it was simple? Over time you will all get the hang of Tom's methods and will be designing you're own templates, and that will really give you a buzz.



Sweet Harry. I wasted company time today trying to figure it out.  Then I come home and find an answer that is so simple yet so far from the complicated method going on in my head. AWESOME!!!! Thanks Harry for this. 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom sent me these shots today which are far more detailed than what I supplied. Those not using metric, simply use the closest you can get in imperial. I'm sure you must be able to buy 12" steel rulers with metric down one edge and imperial down the other edge, they also usually have conversions on the rear.

I'll post a couple of shots of a sample s/s ruler next


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll post a couple of shots of a sample s/s ruler next[/QUOTE]



And here they are.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Tom sent me these shots today which are far more detailed than what I supplied. Those not using metric, simply use the closest you can get in imperial. I'm sure you must be able to buy 12" steel rulers with metric down one edge and imperial down the other edge, they also usually have conversions on the rear.
> 
> I'll post a couple of shots of a sample s/s ruler next


Sweet! Thanks Harry and Tom for posting these. I am adding them to my folder! 

corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Tom sent me these shots today which are far more detailed than what I supplied. Those not using metric, simply use the closest you can get in imperial. I'm sure you must be able to buy 12" steel rulers with metric down one edge and imperial down the other edge, they also usually have conversions on the rear.
> 
> I'll post a couple of shots of a sample s/s ruler next



Harry, in one of your earlier posts in this thread you mentioned an inlay material. Are you going to fill the grooves with some material or are you meaning something else?

Looking forward to seeing more of this kind of work! 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a good question Corey, I actually discussed this very thing with Mike this morning, I mentioned that I might investigate the possibility of adding colour to epoxy and apply it with a syringe, failing that I shall use inlay strips. Perhaps someone reading this might be able to help regarding adding colour to epoxy. I think that the lid could be made to fit that first box that I made using the Oak Park spacer jig, I'll finish and post my new little box first in a few days after the five coats of Danish oil have been applied and polished, it received the third coat this morning.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

If you use inlay strips I assume then that you used a regular straight bit when you did the line carving.. I was thinking you used a round bottom but I guess not.

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It was a straight bit Corey, as I had intended to use inlay strips but now with the extra grooves it would be a long winded job, but one that I may still undertake.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

harrysin said:


> Dave, I've had further thoughts on my previous post, in fact it would not be a good idea to use skis for the lid pattern or for any operation where the router can't enter from an open side because when you place the router above the work-piece and plunge it, as you remove the pressure, the router will rise slightly due to the flex of the rods. With open ended ski routing the depth is set clear of the work-piece and you guide the router by the end cheeks.


Hey Harry, I know this is an old post. I was going to PM or e-mail you, but this may be good info for others searching for info on skiing. Could you please expand on the above quote.

While you were away ill, I built my ski's and a router table/workbench with room to use them. I'm very anxious to put them to work. My thoughts for a first project is a box lid like the one shown in this post(pic below). Now I'm wondering, should I use a single ski just for added support,rather than the pair?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It was quite nostalgic seeing that old thread Rusty. If you look at page three, you will see that the lid, which was about 9" x 4.5" is mounted in a jig which in turn is fitted into a jig holder measuring 12" x !5" which is a handy size for small projects. The template is made to be a nice fit into the jig holder, therefore, there is plenty of support for the router to move about on the template, which should be slightly above the height of the template holder, sometimes there needs to be packing under the jig to lift the template to the correct height.
If you study this shot, you will understand how the depth of cut can be set clear of the wood and the ski mounted router brought into contact from a clear position, whereas for the lid pattern it has to make contact from above and this is where flexing of the rods will spoil things. I hope this clears things up but if not, don't hesitate to ask further questions, chances are that others would like to ask but are too shy or think they may be thought of as stupid, which is not the case.


----------

